# Morecambe Lodge



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

We are going to Morecambe Lodge this weekend, staying 11th May and 12th May. Went to view the site today it looks promising. If you are in the area call and say hello. We are trying to keep to our committment of going somewhere every weekend!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Morecambe*

Suzy - Have a nice weekend. Sadly, I won't be there myself. However, you've really helped, as I've been trawling the web all this afternoon for a decent site in the area for later this year. - Thanks, - Helena.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Helena,

Looking at the size of your van on your avatar I can recommend a much nicer site. Its called Holgates at Silverdale, we went to look today, its beautiful and well worth a visit. It was not really much good to us as the pitches were not really big enough.

Let me know if you try it!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Morecambe*

Thanks again Suzy - Thoughtful of you to post the info on other site - especially as I will be alone, and smaller, prettier is my way-to-go!! - H


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Just thought I'd post an 'after meet report'.  

We had a very relaxing time which was not affected by the weather that much.

We had some rain, some sun and not much wind at all. The site is well sheltered but is within a couple of minutes walk of the shore.

The site was very nice and has a lot of statics and two grass areas for tourers.

Area one is mainly 'super hookup' pitches which have hard standing, electric hookup, city water hookup, tv hookup and your own 4" drain for all waste.

There are a few seasonal caravans and the owners that we met were very friendly indeed.

There is a grass area in the centre which can be used but has no services.

There are two drinking water taps and there is also a chemical toilet disposal.

Area 2 is basically a grass field with no services although you can use the cdp and taps in area 1.

Costs? Super hookup pitches are a tad expensive maybe at £15 per night. Area 2 pitches are £7-£8 per night.


I reckon we will go again, it is very close for us.



And for any of you that wonder if it is worth putting up an informal meet like this I can tell you that it is  

We were joined by a lovely couple (Alan & Eileen) in their Mercedes Mirage (very nice  ) who decided to attend on a whim because they had seen Suzy's original posting.

So come on, post your plans, you never know who might turn up!  

Bryan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Helena, if you do decide to go to Morcambe area let us know and if we can we will have a trip out for the day and meet up if you like, we know Morcambe quite well as I have relatives living there, its only 45 minutes up the motorway.

Best wishes 
Anne


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Site info*

I read the site 'report' - and found it very helpful! Also saw your message about possible meet Anne. I am waiting for a call from the Morecambe area to see if this is where I have to go ( on a bit of personal business ) - but it's beginning to sound a nice place just for a wander off. Will of course PM you if I get itchy feet in the Morcambe direction - didn't realise how close to you it is. PS Hope job going on OK! - Helena.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I stay at Glenn caravan park, Regent Road, about once a month on family business. Handy for town centre, cheap and cheerful. About £10 with hookup, 2 adults.

Peter


----------

